

A little bit on Javascript magic inside C# code - alexanderb
http://www.beletsky.net/2011/07/little-bit-on-javascript-magic-inside-c.html

======
clintjhill
The question I have (almost always when reading things like this) is what are
the real advantages to a language being both static and dynamic?

The only thing that I can think of is that you can have a type system, but
then ignore that whenever you want. But even as I write that it feels like
I've made a mistake.

